
Obama on how to create a team and lead it - mathoda
http://mathoda.com/archives/525
======
bdfh42
Can I repeat the plea made yesterday on this forum to slow up with these
constant "Obama this" and "Obama that" postings?

If the content is relevant to the focus of HN then well and good but otherwise
the postings are cluttering up the 'new' page and making the site look too
much like Reddit ;)

